# Will Nissan 60,000mi/60 month drivetrain warranty cover a throw-out bearing?



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok here is the deal, my tranny makes noise, as a tech I can tell that it is either the throw out bearing or the tranny input shaft bearing. The only way to know for sure is to pull the tranny. I still have drivetrain warrenty left. If it is the input bearing I should be all set, but I am not sure if the warrenty covers the throw-out bearing. Does anyone know? I am hoping that its covered because I dont have the time to do the job myself or I would. Anyway I am gonna call my dealer this week to see whats up. I also had another thought> I wounder since they are gonna have the tranny out anyway, would they put in a JWT clutch and flywheel that I supply and give me a deal on the labor cost? Hmm


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the throw-out bearing might be a wear item because it has to do with the clutch. The best thing to do is ask.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it would depend on the service advisor you got.and the dealership..I would say it should be covered..as it isnt the wear surface (clutch plate) of the assembly...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Black200SXSER,
I asked BORNGEARHEAD(Nissan tech) about this, The throw out bearing is a non-covered wear item. But you are right about the service manager part. Trust me, as a tech(GMC) myself I see stuff get covered all the time that really shouldnt be, like those POS GM truck rear disc bakes. A plus is that a guy who used to work at my dealership is now the service manager for a one of the dealerships thats is a branch of the one I got my car from. We willl see.


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

*throw out bearing*

its not covered because its part of the clutch and thats something that you can make go wrong with the car not to manafactor.sorry man i wish they would let it go.


----------

